

How Apple's Rumored Tablet Will Be a Full-Fledged Mac, Too. - bkudria
http://ben.kudria.net/2009/12/31/how-apples-rumored-tablet-will-be-full-fledged-mac-too

======
spooneybarger
can we add a new flag for 1/2 of content restates what is already rumored
other half adds more rumor/unwarranted conjecture?

you know, just to single out these sort of exemplary submissions that hn seems
to draw in lately?

